# ehMax refined.... Better?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

As part of the updates to the site, I had our beloved ehMax mascot refined. Didn't want a radical change, just a nice, subtle improvement. Also, ehMax is now vectorized so he can be reproduced at very large sizes (For T-Shirts and other cool ehMac.ca swag) Did we succeed?

He's lost the ADB keyboard in favour of a shiny new MacBook and he's listening to an iPod. (A U2 iPod for sure)  

An more true to our Canadian roots, he's got a cool emblem on his shirt. And oh yeah, he lost the black tights in favour of some black denim. 










What do you think!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Love it. Great work!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Keeps all the design elements of our classic hero, and supplements with contemporary touches.. a true winner!


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Also, ehMax is now vectorized[/URL] so he can be reproduced


I thought you couldn't reproduce after you were vectorized.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

On the main subject, I love the "update".


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Looks good. A very refreshing change.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Go Ehmax!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I really like the new look but would love to see another hat. A baseball cap with a maple leaf logo [like the Roots hats] would be great. I find the winter hat too Christmassy. How about different hats for the seasons ?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macbook? When did they start making a Macbook in aluminum? Thought they only came in white or black.

Face it Mr. Mayor, our mascot is holding a MacBook Pro and nothing less!


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

I think the Apple logo should show a bit more from under the arm. Other than that, ehMax looks great!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Another_Paul said:


> I think the Apple logo should show a bit more from under the arm. Other than that, ehMax looks great!


Apple logo? It's not an Apple logo. That would be in violation of Apple's copyright. 

It's some fruit-like image with a leaf out the top, but it's definitely not an Apple logo.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just for better reference on the new vs old mascot...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Macbook? When did they start making a Macbook in aluminum? Thought they only came in white or black.
> 
> Face it Mr. Mayor, our mascot is holding a MacBook Pro and nothing less!


Alright... I splurged and got a MacBook Pro. With 256MB of VRam of course. And 100GB 7200 RPM drive.  

Thanks for all the compliments so far! 

Now... when the new ehMac.ca design updates come.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Seriously, nice job with the changes! :clap:


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Apple logo? It's not an Apple logo. That would be in violation of Apple's copyright.
> 
> It's some fruit-like image with a leaf out the top, but it's definitely not an Apple logo.


:lmao: :clap:  

I like the change!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yeah, the new one def looks better. i agree he needs a new hat though. as much as i hate this freakin heat, i still dont want to be reminded of winter. 

maybe an ehmax for each season?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

The mascot has put on some weight. :lmao:


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Like it a lot! Well done. :clap::clap: :clap:


----------



## Tays (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks great! Nice work.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Aero said:


> The mascot has put on some weight. :lmao:


A true reflexion of his alter-ego.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Looks good. Great job!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I like the change, but (and I say this with the utmost respect) 'lil ehMax always sorta reminded me of a short, fat, "hoser" version of Waldo. And, what's with the alpine ski boots? He should be wearing the new Nike+iPod shoes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> I like the change, but (and I say this with the utmost respect) 'lil ehMax always sorta reminded me of a short, fat, "hoser" version of Waldo. And, what's with the alpine ski boots? He should be wearing the new Nike+iPod shoes.


I take the hoser / waldo comment as a major compliment!

And ehMax can clock a quarter mile in those babies faster than any Nike wearing comic.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


ehMax said:


> I take the hoser / waldo comment as a major compliment!
> 
> And ehMax can clock a quarter mile in those babies faster than any Nike wearing comic.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Considering it's 36 degrees C outside with about 100% humidity, ehMax looks decidedly UNcool. It looks like we're torturing the poor fella :-( .

I think he needs a seasonal makeover with some appropriate attire. Maybe some shorts, iPod, and thirst quenching beverage.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Rob said:


> Considering it's 36 degrees C outside with about 100% humidity, ehMax looks decidedly UNcool. It looks like we're torturing the poor fella :-( .
> 
> I think he needs a seasonal makeover with some appropriate attire. Maybe some shorts, iPod, and thirst quenching beverage.


It's always bright, cool and crispy at ehMac.ca.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well it would look a little odd seeing the mascot sweating in his male thong, when his origin is actually Canada. Even if it's the truth.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Kill the ipod.
It adds nothing and looks looks more like a stethoscope.
you might add the stem to the Apple logo to helpmake it look more lik a laptop.
Otherwise, nicely done and not overdone.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i like it!

the earbuds do kind of distract from the maple leaf though


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

robert said:


> Kill the ipod.
> It adds nothing and looks looks more like a stethoscope.



I agree... at first I thought that ehMax had gone to medical school.... they really doesn't look like iPod headphones. Other than that, great job! :clap:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Gang! That aint no hat! It's a toque, eh?

Get it? Eh? 

And them shoes are probably mukluks or something -- what every good hoser wears, eh?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You got it, eh!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice improvements. I think the tuque and galoshes are essential ingredients of the Canadian soul, so I would definitely keep them. I would revert to the tights or at least narrower trousers to make the shoes more explicit. There is not much you can do about the headphones if you want them to be visible in small sizes, although a click-whell showing would definitely be a plus. Finally, although I'll miss the keyboard, who uses a wired one these days?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*two suggestions*

Love the improvements/refinements you have made. 

I have just two suggestions.

1) At smaller sizes the headphones look like a Stethoscope. Perhaps add/show the clable actually going to an ipod perhaps?

2) Make the apple more visible on the laptop 

thats it. 

when is it going live?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i think the new one is an improvement.

the slivers of hightlights on his hat and torso don't reproduce at smaller sizes, and should probably be removed. the hard specular highlights indicate that ehmax is made out of a hard, plastic material.

but that is really just a nitpick. great work!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Looks good and I like it - but I'll second dibenga's suggestions made above.


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice... 

The hat needs to be "upgraded" though...


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice improvement. And I disagree with the comments about losing the "hat", make sure you keep it, the *toque* makes sure people know he's Canadian.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, the toque is absolutely vital. After all, every American knows we wear them year round up here...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Apple logo? It's not an Apple logo. That would be in violation of Apple's copyright.
> 
> It's some fruit-like image with a leaf out the top, but it's definitely not an Apple logo.


Ahh, my bad.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I like the changes but I hope you've submitted them for approval by the PMO. Wouldn't want to avoid the input of THE micromanager


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

planders said:


> Yes, the toque is absolutely vital. After all, every American knows we wear them year round up here...


Well, and we all don't go around saying "eh" all the time, eh?

oops  

But nevertheless, the logo -- and forum name, itself -- play upon the Canadian stereotype. In this case, we probably don't need to be sensitive about it. Heck, wear it with pride! It's also "canadian" to laugh at ourselves. In fact, it's one of our best exports!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Now, are we going to change the logo at the top of the page??


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Carex said:


> Now, are we going to change the logo at the top of the page??



Er... yeeeeah... he's just screwing up his day getting eight millions thoughts on it before he does. That's what it is for, and not some vain process for his avatar.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

ender78 said:


> I really like the new look but would love to see another hat. A baseball cap with a maple leaf logo [like the Roots hats] would be great. I find the winter hat too Christmassy. How about different hats for the seasons ?


I concur. I always thought he was an Elf when I first starting coming around  Maybe thats just me lol


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> the hard specular highlights indicate that ehmax is made out of a hard, plastic material.


It's also the design trend of the moment - wonder how much "staying" power it will have...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's a design trend that's been around for at almost a decade with no sign of letting up.

People like shiny things. I blame the car manufacturers.

I'm still waiting for drop-shadows and lens flares to disappear.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ArtistSeries said:


> It's also the design trend of the moment - wonder how much "staying" power it will have...


Maybe we'll start seeing ehMax toys come out at some point.  (You think I'm joking)


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> I'm still waiting for drop-shadows and lens flares to disappear.


I'm hoping to have a law passed. As a graphic designer, you are only allowed one page curl, 10 lens flares and can be fined for too many drop shadows in your career....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Maybe we'll start seeing ehMax toys come out at some point.  (You think I'm joking)


I have my superfly toy, now I'm just waiting for the ehmac doll


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> It's a design trend that's been around for at almost a decade with no sign of letting up.
> 
> People like shiny things. I blame the car manufacturers.
> 
> I'm still waiting for drop-shadows and lens flares to disappear.



Er... yeah...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

« MannyP Design » said:


> It's a design trend that's been around for at almost a decade with no sign of letting up.
> 
> People like shiny things. I blame the car manufacturers.
> 
> I'm still waiting for drop-shadows and lens flares to disappear.


Ooh... with Toon Boom, you can now do drop shadows in real time!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm really liking the new logo!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I have to say I like it a lot...

I'm pretty sure there is too much Liberal Red in the logo and not enough Conservative Blue, but me... I like it just the way it is. Good Job.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> I have to say I like it a lot...
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is too much Liberal Red in the logo and not enough Conservative Blue, but me... I like it just the way it is. Good Job.


That would be Canadian red and *any* Conservative blue is always too much...


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Shiny!

Awesome job!


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

How about ditching the laptop under his arm, and have one up on his raised arm?
The lower arm can give the down-low thumbs up, and the laptop on his upper arm could be open, with the standard mac backgorund displayed on it... could be a nice white or black macbook.

Nix the earbuds as well, everyone's right on that and give my suggestion a try.

All my suggestions aside, the new graphic is stylish! Keep the style, re-invent the pose of that hoser!


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

I love the new shadowing/texture, great job. I do think the headphones look like a Stethoscope though, that's the only thing I'd work on.


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

Great job  Keep up the good work.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the changes


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Aero said:


> The mascot has put on some weight. :lmao:


Yes, I agree with this. Has ehMax been eating his five a day, or has he been haunting Tim's? 

With that in mind, how about giving him a red apple to hold. At least he'll be getting one a day.

Nice job otherwise. I never had any complaints with ehMax. He looks a bit like a little elf.


----------

